# صناعة الالومنيوم و مستلزماتها



## ياسر حسين رمضان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخيكم ياسر حسين
الى الاعضاء الكرام
لى خبرة اكثر من 30 عام فى تصنيع جميع اعمال الالومنيوم
وجميع الميكنات الخاصة بها
وعمل دراسات المشاريع من حيث الخامات والعمالة و الارباح
تأثيث المصنع بجميع الميكنات اللاذمة
الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ والواجهات الالومنيوم
فمن لديه اي طلب او أستشارة فنية فليتفضل
ان شاء حاضر لاي طلب

xxxxxxxxxxx[EMAIL="[email protected]"]xxxxxxxxx[/EMAIL]xx



لا يسمح بكتابة البريد الالكتروني او ارقام التليفونات


----------



## جمال زروقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الافضل انا من الجزائر اريد انشاء ورشة صغيرة لانتاج الاواني المنزلية بالالومنيوم مثل الطناجر والاطباق اطلب توضيح عن الماكينات الازمة والادوات المستعملة .وامكانية الحصول عليها .


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

هل لديكم دراسة جدوى لمشروع انتاج الواح الالمنيوم؟

شكرا لكم


----------

